# Hello all



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am looking to return to New Cairo hopefully in Feb. It has been two years and I will be starting from scratch with purchasing my things. I used to do my shopping at Carrfour in Maadi. Have they rebuilt this ir not where is another one?

Another question I was reading about the bank fees and I know how they try to trick us with this process, Is there a way around this. If I get a CITI bank acct. in American will withdrawing money work the same in Egypt without fees.:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Yes Maadi Carefour is open in fact they were playing Christmas songs today lol 

The best thing is to ask your bank about charges... that way you will have it in writing


Maiden


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

:clap2: Ok I am happy to hear this thanks.


MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> Yes Maadi Carefour is open in fact they were playing Christmas songs today lol
> 
> ...


----------

